# Looking for the Japanese saying for this Bo Staff kata



## dcsma (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey folks, I've been out of Shotokan Karate for bout a year and half but in the time I was training I learned a bo staff form and know the English translation of but for the life of me can't remember the Japanese translation of it. 

English translation = 7 ways to die 

It's a short staff form with basic strikes and blocks totally about 30 movements 

Any help on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 14, 2012)

Was this part of the official Shotokan curriculum?  

I'm not sure that any of the major Shotokan organizations that have bo kata in them.  Kobudo is usually taught as a separate art (Mateyoshi, Ryu Kyu, Yamanni Ryu, etc) in such dojos.  What kobudo system did your sensei use?


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd doubt it was anything other than the creation of the instructor, myself. The name itself is just odd "7 ways to die"... basically indicates that it's teaching you to be killed and lose! Not like anything I've ever come across in the naming of any system....


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 14, 2012)

Agreed...  Usually, kobudo kata are named after a person, or some other significant nomenclature.  

Also, 30 movements for a bo kata is actually a bit long, especially for a basic level kata.  

When you see kata from certain systems, such as Mateyoshi, ones such as the Shushi No Kon series are about 20-24 moves long, and even something more advanced such as Tokumine No Kon is only about 26 moves long.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 14, 2012)

Japanese kata may have names similar, but it'd be more "7 ways to kill an opponent", not "7 ways to die". Really not the right outcome being focused on there! I'm certainly agreeing on the length as well.


----------



## chinto (Feb 15, 2012)

survival 7?  LOL  sorry don't know what to tell you, Okinawan stylist myself.  but yes most kata for the bo at least from Okinawa are named for the creator of the kata.  example Shushi no kun.


----------

